
After climate change denial, inequality denial - yodsanklai
https://www.lemonde.fr/blog/piketty/2020/01/14/after-the-denial-of-climate-change-the-inequality-denial/
======
AtlasBarfed
IF the rich actually control a disproportionate amount of wealth, then it
follows that they are holding onto the resources necessary to address the
world's problems.

Thus those two issues are one and the same to the rich.

~~~
Red_Leaves_Flyy
I think the reality is a bit more grim. At each step up from abject poverty
the castes population decreases and their control of resources and the means
of resource creation or refinement increases.

Each person with a shred of control over resources or the refinement thereof
depends on these controls for their livelihood. At the absolute highest levels
people like (bezos, gates, zuck, buffet) are insulated from these effects.
Most everyone else is not and is thus dependent on their control of their
assets to maintain their lot.

Obviously the haves will increasingly fight any attempts to "take" that which
they feel they have "earned" regardless of their actual culpability or the
overarching societal benefit of their companies. I've seen the haves in my
city block everything from increases in public transportation, to public
housing, to higher density housing, to bike lanes, wider roads, ed funding
increases, sports funding decreases, interstate/highway extensions, and the
list goes on. For each example there's a handful of vested interests that
lobby until they're redder than tomatoes and screaming bloody murder of
infants. Conveniently they always get plenty of airtime on the nightly news
and in the local papers whereas their opponents get smeared, their arguments
misrepresented, or outright ignored completely.

These problems would be far easier to solve if people weren't lying en masse
at every step.

------
thepangolino
“Inequality” is a strange beast. Most mesures look at the share of the popular
under a third of the median income of any given country. It is then used to
compare countries between each other.

This neglects the fact that the standard of living one can achieve with a
third of the median income is not the same from one country to another, often
drastically.

~~~
anoncake
Not at all. Inequality between countries is a different problem than
inequality within a country (which is obviously meant in general). It has
different effects and requires different solutions.

------
zbyte64
If you haven't already I would recommend watching "Climate Grief" from
PhilosophyTube.

Climate change isn't just a single issue, it intersects with immigration,
right to protest, and as mentioned in the article, inequality.

Lastly, inequality is rather a divisive subject on HN. Just yesterday there
was an article applying game theory to the topic. Unfortunately the majority
of the discussion revolved around "Communism Bad", "Elon Musk Good" leaving
little room for nuanced discussion. So here's some advice: worry first about
how we got here and less about who is responsible.

